# من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع  

للاعضاء فقط ... لا للمشرفين ولا للادارة  :smi411:

قلنا الاعضاء بس 

الذى يريد أن يصبح مشرفا قررت تعيينه :scenic:

والذي يحب الإشراف ليتفضل معي بدخول هذا الموقع

وسيعين مشرفا أو مشرفة بدون أخذ موافقة الإدارة :59:

وأنا أبحث في عمو جوجل رأيت برنامجا سهلا جدا وجميلا 

وقد جربته بمنتدى ثاني وكانت النتيجة رائعة بل أكثر من ذلك 

فقد سلموني إدارة المنتدى ولكني رفضت بسبب 

مسؤلياتي الكثيرة  :36_19_1:

إذا أحببتم إدخلوا وإختاروا 

إضغط على هذا الرابط وسوف تصبح مشرف بواسطتي 

http://alm7trm1.jeeran.com/moshrf.swf 

أخبروني عن النتجة فأنا بشوق لأعرفها  

وشكرا جزيلا لكم مقدما :01F577~130:​


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مقلب حلو يامرمر اوك مردودالك قريب خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
اوك :beee::a82::ranting:


----------



## veansea (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

ماشى يا عفريته شكرا على المقلب 
ماشى عفريته بحق وحقيقى
الهم اجعل كلمنا خفيف عليهم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مقلب حلو يامرمر اوك مردودالك قريب خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> اوك :beee::a82::ranting:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا مايكل وأنا مستنية :yahoo::yahoo:

نورت الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



veansea قال:


> ماشى يا عفريته شكرا على المقلب
> ماشى عفريته بحق وحقيقى
> الهم اجعل كلمنا خفيف عليهم​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا فينو هيجعل كلامك خفيف :smil12:

نورتى الموضوع ياعسل ​


----------



## christ my lord (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

*لا انا مش عاوز ابقى مشرف :ranting:*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

*ياه ياعفريته يا مرمر دى فكره عبقريه *
*على كده كل الأعضاء اللى فى المنتدى*
* هيبقوا مشرفين *
*بس مش فى المنتدى *
*انشاء الله هيبقوا مشرفين على*
* عملية تقطيعك حتت و شويك*
* و هياكلوكى للقطط بعدها *
*انشاء الله علشان نستريح من مقالبك يا مصيبه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اةةة يا عفريته
عسوله يابت يا مرمر
ايوة ياعم كسبانه فى المسابقه مين قدك يا جميل 
من حق تعملى اللى انتى عوزاة
بس انا مش عارفه 
هو يوحنا حطك فى دماغه ليه
ايه يا يوحنا مش انت خلاض انضميت للحزب
زعلان من مرمر ليه
روق كدة احسن نشتكى للحكومه
عرفها طبعا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## totty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه يا مرمر بجد

ههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## gigi angel (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

مقلب حلوه اوىىىىى

زيك كده يا عسل


----------



## amjad-ri (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مقلب حلو يامرمر ​:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## max mike (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

مرمر دى مصيبة عفريتة بجد مطلعة عينا بمقالبها بس مسيرى فى يوم هردهالها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



christ my lord قال:


> *لا انا مش عاوز ابقى مشرف :ranting:*​



طيب ومزعل نفسك كده ليه يا يوساب :t32:

أكيد أنت مش فاضى زيى :yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى 
بس مقلب جميل جدا ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*

مقلب عسل يامرمر 
بس اوعى يوحنا وراكى دايما


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ياه ياعفريته يا مرمر دى فكره عبقريه *
> *على كده كل الأعضاء اللى فى المنتدى*
> * هيبقوا مشرفين *
> *بس مش فى المنتدى *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

يوحنـــــــــــا :blush2::blush2:

هو أنت ورايا وريا كده :t17:

ماشى يا سيدى ربنا يسامحك 

وبعديــــن بقى أبعد عن الشر وغنى له 

بدل ما اعفرتك يا يوحنا :a63::a63:

انا عاااااملة حساب لفادية :t17:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

عرسااان اخر زمن صحيح :2:

نورت الموضوع يا يوحنا باشا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اةةة يا عفريته
> عسوله يابت يا مرمر
> ايوة ياعم كسبانه فى المسابقه مين قدك يا جميل
> ...



ميرسى يا بنت الفادى ربنا يخليكى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مانتى كسبانه معايا يا جميل :new6:

هنق بقى ولا ايه ؟؟:a63::a63:

ههههههههههههههههه

ااااااااه يا بنت الفادى شفتى يوحنا مبهدلنى ازاى 

مع انه سيح فى المنتدى كله انى اخته 

فى اخ يبهدل اااخته كده :a82:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايووووووووووة صح هنشتكيه للحكومة :mus13:

ههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه يا مرمر بجد
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه_​



ميرسى يا توتى 

ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



germen قال:


> مقلب حلوه اوىىىىى
> 
> زيك كده يا عسل



ميرسى يا جيرو 

ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مقلب حلو يامرمر ​:a82::a82::a82:



ميرسى يا أمجد 

ونورت الموضوع :new8:​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

مقلب حلو يا عفريته

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



مايكل مايك قال:


> مرمر دى مصيبة عفريتة بجد مطلعة عينا بمقالبها بس مسيرى فى يوم هردهالها



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا مايكل :act23:

مستنية اشووووووف اهو :ura1:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلى هعرفتك ياد يا مايكل :smile01

نورت الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى ماشى
> بس مقلب جميل جدا ​



ميرسى يا كوكو باشا 

ونورت الموضوع ياد يا جوزى :smile02​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا كوكو باشا
> 
> ونورت الموضوع ياد يا جوزى :smile02​



ماشى يامرمر 
ياد كده قدام الناس 
ماشى ماشى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> مقلب عسل يامرمر
> بس اوعى يوحنا وراكى دايما



ميرسى يا حبيبتى 

يوحنا تانى... :smil13:

هههههههههههههههههههه

عارفة يابت يا انجى ده أنا هحضر له 

موضوووووووووع جديد لانج 

ويبقى يستحمل بقى :t17:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا محامى 

ونورت الموضوع :flowers:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



kokoman قال:


> ماشى يامرمر
> ياد كده قدام الناس
> ماشى ماشى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

شكلى هخلعك ياد يا كوكو :spor22:

بترفع صوتك عليا كمان :ranting:

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من منكم يريد أن يصبح مشرفا في الموقع*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه
ازاى مش مراتى ارفع صوتى زى ما انا عايز 
انا هطلقك قريب جدا 
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
هههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## بحب الهي (13 يناير 2009)

*ممنوع دخول المشرفين...هام لكل الاعضاء المباركين و الجدد*

_*أنا اليوم أعيـــــــــــــــن مشرف أو مشرفة  *







*واللي يبغى يتفضل*
*لقيت برنامج حلو وسهـــــــل  *







*أقدر أعينك مشرف أو مشرفة بدون أخـــــــــــــذ  موافقة الإداره (اختراق) (وما بدنا حد يزعل )*





*أنـــــــا  جربته بمنتدى ثاني وضبط معـــايا الكلام 100%*




*تعالوا واختاروا  *

*اضغط أو إضغطي وسوف تصبح أو تصبحي مشرف أو مشرفه بواسطت البرنامج  *

*هذا هو الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط  *






*ملاحظة:الرجاء عدم استخدامه  بعشوائية*




** وبالتوفيــــــــــق للجميــــــــــع*
*http://www.rr1kk.com/up/uploads/1572982af9.swf

منقول 
لقيتوا في احد المنتديات 
وعجبني 
*_​


----------



## dark_angel (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: ممنوع دخول المشرفين...هام لكل الاعضاء المباركين و الجدد*

*الرابط ده مش شغال*​


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: ممنوع دخول المشرفين...هام لكل الاعضاء المباركين و الجدد*

_



*الرابط ده مش شغال*

أنقر للتوسيع...


​​​_*الرابط مش شغال *
*لا على فكرة بقا هو شغال ومش مفعل *
*خده كوبى وعلى شريط العنوان وpaste *
*بس ملعوبة *
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: ممنوع دخول المشرفين...هام لكل الاعضاء المباركين و الجدد*

*هههههههههههههه
عنجد مقلب حلوووووووو قوي بحب الهي...​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

الرجاء عدم التكرار..*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

مقلب ذكي يا مرمر

ههههههههههههههه

تحياتي


----------



## dark_angel (15 يناير 2009)

*جميل اوى الموضوع ده تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مقلب ذكي يا مرمر
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحياتي




ميرررررررسى لمرورك يا كليمو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *جميل اوى الموضوع ده تسلم ايدك*​



ميرررررررسى لمرورك يا دارك ​


----------



## monygirl (28 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلو المقلب دة يا مرمر *
*ثانكس يا جميل*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه عسل يا بت​*


----------

